# Christian Dior Cell Phone



## bCreative (May 23, 2008)

*Christian Dior Cell Phone*

What type of cell phone do you Bagistaâ€™s carry? In the past couple of years, high-end designers have followed the fad of releasing cellular phones made exclusively to trademark their brand. Some infamous couture designers who have followed this trend include, Dolce &amp; Gabanna, Prada, Gucci, Chanel, and now, French designer Christian Dior who has recently released its own piece of couture technology. This sleek phones most obvious trait is Christian Diorâ€™s Cannage design featured throughout the entire cellphonesâ€™ exterior. More features found on the Dior phone includes a Mini Camera, touch screen display and an extender for your phone that is meant to clip onto a womanâ€™s handbag, or better yet, a womanâ€™s Christian Dior handbag. A set retail price hasnâ€™t been released for the Dior phone, but a limited edition diamond encrusted â€œMy Diorâ€ phoneâ€™s will be available for retail price tag of $5,000!!!

So what do you Bagistaâ€™s think about Diorâ€™s cellular phone? Do you find this phone to be amazing, rare and a great investment (thatâ€™s if you have the 5K to drop on a cellphone) or do you find this product to be incredibly useless, since, itâ€™s really just a cellphone?

Now, I canâ€™t direct you to when and where the Diorâ€™s cellphone will be out in the market. *But you can pick up a hot Dior purse, here: eLUXURY*

_engadget article, here: Engadget_

[ The Bag Forum: Christian Dior Cell Phone ]

Christian Dior Cell Phone

Nice but way too pricey!!! Would you buy it if you had the money??


----------



## puncturedskirt (May 24, 2008)

$5,000????????? For a damn cellphone?. Ridiculous. Even if i HAD the money I wouldn't. There's way better looking phones out there for ALOT cheaper. lol


----------



## pinksugar (May 24, 2008)

too expensive... I find all designer things far too pricey for what they are. After all, it's just a phone! and it's not even that attractive


----------



## akathegnat (May 24, 2008)

I don't really like it. You would have to put a cover on it to keep it from getting scratched up, and then what's the point?


----------



## CandyApple (May 25, 2008)

As if these luxury brands don't make enough money already! $5000 for a cell phone is utterly ridiculous!


----------



## Bec688 (May 25, 2008)

Not really my style, and it's ridiculously overpriced, there are much better looking phones out there for a fraction of the price.


----------



## magosienne (May 25, 2008)

i don't really understand the point of having one of those cellphones, they're way too expensive and not that nice looking.


----------



## dancer01 (May 26, 2008)

I want it.


----------



## Retro-Violet (May 26, 2008)

its only $5k


----------



## Anthea (May 26, 2008)

Cell phones are disposable items, what happens when gets superseded or it doesn't work?? 5K down the tube but if you can afford to spend 5k on a phone i guess it does not matter.


----------



## Ashley (May 26, 2008)

I don't really like the way it looks. I wouldn't pay $5,000 for a phone since it will definitely be outdated very soon, and I'll probably want a new phone in a year or two.


----------



## StereoXGirl (May 26, 2008)

Eh...I just have a Virgin Mobile phone. Pay by the minute. It costs me about $7 a month 'cause I rarely use it! lol!


----------



## sarona (Jun 10, 2008)

toooo expensive plus its not nice


----------



## aney (Jun 10, 2008)

I don't really like it... quite ugly... I wouldn't buy it if it cost one dollar let alone 5,000


----------



## Adrienne (Jun 10, 2008)

The way technology is nowadays just paying for a 300 dollar phone will only last you about a year if even that. Then all this new technology comes out and you'll be stuck with an "old" 5000 dollar phone, even if it is a designer phone. Even with all the money in the world, i think its ugly and i wouldn't buy it.


----------



## Bellagigi (Jun 17, 2008)

I'd rather just send a plain cell to Crystal Icing for some bedazzling LOL!


----------



## beaglette (Jun 17, 2008)

I'll take two. One for me and one for the next beauty box.

KIDDING, KIDDING! HA!

I'll stick with my Palm Centro.

Warmly,

Brandi


----------

